# ноты Дуэт "Баян-Микс" - Бора-бора



## lutchak_vasya (21 Сен 2012)

ребята помогите найти ноты Дуэт "Баян-Микс" - Бора-бора нужно для концерта заранее спасибо!
с уважением Василий
[email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (22 Сен 2012)

lutchak_vasya писал:


> [email protected]


Как таковых нот опубликованных автором нет,у меня есть мой съём.Я её снимал как "турецкая"Высылаю,в сеть не выбрасывайте.


----------

